# Angelurlaub in Österreich



## Augustiner (8. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte dieses Jahr nach Österreich zu irgendeinen großen See hinfahren!
Könnt ihr mir da einen See vorschlagen wo man gut angeln kann  #c 
und wo es auch viele Fische gibt :q


----------



## sebastian (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Dann sag uns mal auf was für Fische du so stehst


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

ja augustiner gewässer haben wir sehr viele.kommt echt darauf an was du so fangen möchtest,wie und in welcher umgebung.
lass mal mehr hören:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Augustiner (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Ich möchte auf Raubfisch angeln, Hecht, Zander,..
Und die Umgebung, haupsach irgendwo im wärmer teil von Österreich.

Ich hab mir schonmal zwei herausgepickt, den Neusiedlersee und den Wörthersee!
Die sind alle ziehmlich groß! Müsste ich da vom Boot ausangeln??


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

servus!
da würd ich dir jetzt zum neusiedlersee raten.
der ist erstens nicht verbaut und voller privatstrände wie am wörthersee und ausserdem ist die chance auf hecht und zander grösser.boote kannst du dir mieten.es gibt dort kilometerlange schilffgürtel und kanäle.viel natur und eine berühmte weingegend.
unser gismowolf hat dort viel gefischt,eventuell hat er einen heissen tipp für dich:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Augustiner (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> der ist erstens nicht verbaut und voller privatstrände wie am wörthersee


 
Was meinst du mir Privatstrände, sind das aussenrum alles Privatgundstücke??

Dann noch zur rechtlichen Frage: Ich habe einen Bayerische Fischereichein!
Brauche ich dort nur den Erlaubnissschein kaufen??

Ich werde gismowolf mal fragen!


----------



## WallerChris (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Da musst du dir glaub ich einen Urlaubsschein kaufen, bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher. Bin zwar aus Österreich, aber dieses Thema interessiert mich auch, da ich heuer vorhabe in Österreich mal Urlaub zu machen.
Da kommen sicher noch gute Gewässer und Tipps

mfg


----------



## posengucker (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Hi,

angeblich wurde auf ungarischer Seite der Neusiedler See vermehrt mit Wels besetzt.

Dies habe ich aber nur vom Hörensagen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

gastkarten sind mit dem deutschen oder irgend einen anderen fischereischein überhaupt kein problem!
am wörthersee hast du nur ganz wenige plätze die für alle zugänglich sind und da bist du nicht alleine bzw darfst du da nicht fischen.der grossteil vom see sind die privatstrände der superreichen.am ehersten noch vom boot,im hochsommer kannst du es aber vergessen....1000 touris am ufer und in den bädern,am see fetzten die reichen mit ihren highspeedbooten:q
schade weil eigentlich auch ein toller welsbestand vorhanden.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Servus Augustiner!
Hier ein link zur gesetzlichen Grundlage zur Erlangung einer Fischereilizenz im Österreichischen Bundesland "Burgenland": http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/burgenland/fkarte/fkarte.html
und weiters ein link der Lizenzausgabestellen für burgenländische Fischereigewässer:
http://members.chello.at/friedrich.mueller/burgenla.html
Vom derzeitigen Bestand kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen,denn es ist schon eine Weile her,daß ich dort gefischt habe!!Wünsch Dir jedenfalls schöne Zander,Hechte und Karpfen!!Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## braxnhoby (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Also zu Wörthersee kann ich nur sagen vergesst das Fischen dort. Ich bin selbst Klagenfurter, hab den See also gleich vor der Nase, aber der ist zu groß und es sind zu wenig fische drin. Der war vor ca. 50 - 20 Jahren noch ein Traum aber jetzt kannst du ihn vergessen. 

Wenn du dauernden Wind und guten Wein magst bist du am Neusiedlersee richtig aufgehoben. Ansonsten kann ich dir den Millstätter, Weisensee oder Ossiacher See empfehlen, dort gibt es sehr gute Zander und Hecht Bestände. Auf Reinanken kannst du es zwischendurch auch versuchen.
Am Millstätter und Weisensee brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein Boot!!!


----------



## PeterBoh (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Ich kann dir den Attersee nur empfehlen. Hab selbst da Blut gelekt zum Angeln. Größter See in Österreich echt ruhig, traumhafte Gegend zum entspannen. Fahre in zwei wochen auch für acht Tage runter. #6 echt geile gegend. Freu mich schon, ist leider nicht ganz billig, Wochenkarte ca. 50,00Euro!!! |gr:. Find ich viel Kohle für eine Woche. Vor zwei Jahren hab ich für *ZWEI *Wochen noch 70,00 Euro bezahlt.
Viel Spass und Petri Heil:q


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Hallo,
wir waren schon öfter am Weidachsee in Leutasch.Tolle Forellen (Saiblinge,Bachforellen) in traumhafter Umgebung,kristallklares Wasser.Ein Steg führt in den See,haben teilw. 20kg am Tag gefanden.Super Hotel,welches bei Bedarf auch den Fang abnimmt damit es nicht zu teuer wird.Wir wollen in den nächsten Wochen dorthin fahren,vielleicht ergibt sich die Möglichkeit  gemeinsam zu fahren.


----------



## swisstrolling (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

he,
der waidachsee das ist ein forellen-puff hatt einen sehr starken besatz.man darf glaube ich 3kg oder5kg entnehmen den rest was du mehr fängst kannst du per aufpreis mitnehmen.
war ca vor 20jahre dort das ist in der der nähe von seefeld.
uns wurde sogar verboten mit wurm zu fischen.wen du es drauf hast bist du in einer stunde fertig und kannst zusammen packen.durften damals keine fische mehr zurück setzen.
gr swisstrolling


----------



## swisstrolling (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*



braxnhoby schrieb:


> Also zu Wörthersee kann ich nur sagen vergesst das Fischen dort. Ich bin selbst Klagenfurter, hab den See also gleich vor der Nase, aber der ist zu groß und es sind zu wenig fische drin. Der war vor ca. 50 - 20 Jahren noch ein Traum aber jetzt kannst du ihn vergessen.
> 
> Wenn du dauernden Wind und guten Wein magst bist du am Neusiedlersee richtig aufgehoben. Ansonsten kann ich dir den Millstätter, Weisensee oder Ossiacher See empfehlen, dort gibt es sehr gute Zander und Hecht Bestände. Auf Reinanken kannst du es zwischendurch auch versuchen.
> Am Millstätter und Weisensee brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein Boot!!!


he, ossiachersee ist auch so eine sachen mit seinen verschiedenen parzellen du kannst nicht den ganzen see mit einer karte befischen.der kleine see ist aufgeteilt habe kollegen wo dort boote haben und fische komme ursprünglich von villach daher das wissen.weissensee das ist eine tolle sache aber auch eine herausforderung da es einen flachen und tiefen teil gibt und alle fische vorhanden sind
gr swisstrolling


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

swisstrolling

ja, da hast du recht wenn du pro kg zahlen müsstest wärs echt übel !!

ABER das hotel in dem wir sind hat ein supaangebot : jeden fisch den wir fangen nehmen wir ab.... du angelst also 10 stunden herrliche fische, kannst 2 kg mit nach hause nehem und der rest war umsonst 

interesse ?


mfg luca


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

genau dafür suche ich noch einen mitfahrer


----------



## swisstrolling (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

he luca,
leider muss ich dich entäuschen das ist nicht meine anglerrei ich war schon vor x jahren dort und habe soviel gefangen das sie mir den wurm verboten hatten.konnte die fische selber gar nicht mehr tragen waren viel zuviel das war einmal lustig heute gehe ich nicht mehr dort hin 
danke dir gruss urs
ps:wünsche euch viel spass beim fische tragen und guckt das der holzsteg nicht ein bricht


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

danke...


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

So vom Fischen her würder ich euch den Stubenbergsee vorschlagen.
echt rieseige Fische drin und sie beissen auch abar man darf nur zwei Wochen im Jahr fischn und es ist echt deuer dort.


----------

